# GPS with campgrounds and parks



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

I am in the market for a GPS with campgrounds as Points of Interest, making them easy to find by location. Do any of you use one you would reccommend, or not reccommend? 

Any suggestions?


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

The only thing I don't like about GPS Systems is that when you pay all that money for a GPS unit, the software updates should be free of charge. The software that's in my unit is out of date but only a year old and I have to shell out another $75 for the new software so I'm up to date. I didn't realize that nor did I asked the question at the time of purchase. Just a good FYI for ya. 
I have a Garmin 330 Street Polit. It works pretty good. If I type in the name of the campground in the right category, it will come up on the screen with the full address and with the option to start to "GO" or see it in the screen. 
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=6385
There are so many to choose from now a days. I guess it's all about how much you want to spend and what you want the GPS to do. Do your research and look up some reviews like CNET at 
http://reviews.cnet.com/4244-5_7-0.html?query=GPS&tag=srch&target=
I always go to this site before I buy anything. I like to read all the useres reviews to get a feel if the product is really any good. It's saved my rear a few times.


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

I also have the Garmin Steet Pilot (Sams club BlackFriday purchase). I really like mine. I believe that you can do a search for parks on it also. I mainly use mine by inputing a address and letting it find it. We recently took a trip to New Orleans and the little lady took us there and back with not problems.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

man, I didnt realize that about the software updates. I agree, that should be free. That Garmin 330 looks pretty nice, I go look at it. I have used cnet a good bit before too, I am going to go through all of their reviews and then pick a few to check out. thanks for the info.


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

i didnt realize they had gps's with campgrounds on them. I will have to look into this myself. I have used the etrex for marking hotspots and stuff like that, but thats about it.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I should clarify that I'm talking about the map software. I have road maps for North America dated 2005. The new 2008 map updates are available from $70.00 to $100 depending where you go. There is another software that make the unit run, I guess the operating system that allows you to turn the system on is a different one and is free I think just once. I guess like any other computer software, like MS Office, you need to buy their new software when a new version comes out. Arguably No difference I guess.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, yeah that makes sense. I thought I had read somewhere on one of the gps's i was looking at that they would provide free updates (as available) to the map software, but could be wrong.

Yeah, every year you can upgrade your MS products. Smart move on their part, not hard to figure why ol' Bill is so wealthy.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

hey that looks nice. Have to see how things go, that could be a nice giveaway in one of our contests in the future. Then we can get a member review on the product.


----------



## camp219 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Reply:*

I never used GPS so i can't give you any suggestion. I find more relative and correct information through internet and Map.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I use Google Earth to look up where I'm going because it's real images and I can see whats around the locations I'm going too. I really like the GPS for other reasons like gas stations ATM Machines and restaurants if we're hungry. I use it for those reasons more than anything.


----------

